# Quick Change Tool Post



## bpeace (Jun 8, 2014)

I have an Atlas/Craftsman 12" lathe I am thinking of installing a quick change tool post.  Which would be the best choice AXA or BXA?


----------



## xalky (Jun 8, 2014)

AXA will serve you fine on that lathe. I have a BXA on my 12" asian lathe and sometimes it's on the edge of being just a little too big.


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 8, 2014)

AXA here as well. BXA is really better on stiffer lathes, as then you can take advantage of using the larger tools and take heavier cuts. I transferred my AXA over to my clone of a Jet BDB-1340A after I sold the Atlas. I switched to the wedge style from the piston one when I upgraded to the AXA. The piston one was very cheap and the tool would deflect down on first contact with the work. With quality tool post such as Phase II, there seems to be less of an issue between the two styles.
Pierre


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 8, 2014)

I have axa on mine and it is just right


----------



## JOEZ (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a 10 with AXA with Lots of Up adjustment.
I think an AXA would be your Best choice.


----------



## projectnut (Jun 9, 2014)

I would also agree with going for the AXA tool holder.  The BXA can handle tooling up to 5/8" while the AXA accepts tooling up to 1/2".  1/2" tooling is plenty large for a 12" lathe.  The only consideration would be if you already have insert holders that are 5/8".  If you're starting from scratch I would go with the smaller AXA.


If you're considering buying a quick change set I would look into a couple extra straight tool holders.  My Phase II set only came with 2 straight holders & I find I could always use more.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 12, 2014)

bpeace,

AXA.  If you have some need to use a 5/8" tool on occasion, you can now buy oversize AXA (and BXA for that matter) holders.  On the subject of how many straight holders to have, I would put the minimum at about five.  I think I have 10.  If you have only one (or two), you lose all of the benefits of the quick change.

Robert D.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 12, 2014)

AXA wedge:thumbzup3::thumbzup3::thumbzup3:


----------



## fgduncan (Jun 17, 2014)

I have AXA for my 10" and it is just right.  As advised, get several extra tool holders! Having too many is the same as having too much money. I also have a cut off blade tool holder and a knurling tool, although I think a hand held 3 knurl works better. You will find that if you have a holder for 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" bits each set up, when you want to change sizes, each one of them is already set at the correct turning height. 

I haven't used a lantern tool post since I got quick change because it is sooo very much more rigid. Makes it like a much much more powerful machine. you can get AXA off of eBay at reasonable prices.

Enjoy!!


----------

